# Barber's Drive (chop shop)



## Crash102 (Nov 16, 2021)

It's been a hot minute since I built a pedal. Life finds a way to get in the way. But I figured I had all the parts on hand and needed a distraction. Kind of a perfect project for tonight. Managed to get it all done and it worked the first time. So I havent completey lost my touch. This was a really easy build and perfect for getting back into the swing of things


----------



## Preverb (Nov 16, 2021)

Looks good.   Did you end up biasing the Jfets by ear?

I was planning to do this or the Lightspeed as my 1st build.  Tracking on the pcb order hasn't changed for over 5 weeks though...


----------



## fig (Nov 16, 2021)

Crash102 said:


> This was a really easy build and perfect for getting back into the swing of things


It's like riding a bicycle...you still fall off even years later. 

Very nice build Crash!


----------



## Crash102 (Nov 16, 2021)

Preverb said:


> Looks good.   Did you end up biasing the Jfets.





Preverb said:


> I was planning to do this or the Lightspeed as my 1st build.  Tracking on the pcb order hasn't changed for over 5 weeks though...


Now that you say it, I remember there being  a mod for this one suggesting trim pots for a couple of the  resistors. As far as the  Jfets go, I just started trying out Different ones until i got the ones that I liked the best.

Tbh, I was really bleary eyed as I finished up at 3am, and have no idea if the  thing even sounds like the  Fairfield. I was just stoked it worked the first time I boxed it up. Will fool around with it today and see how close it sounds to the Fairfield.


----------



## Crash102 (Nov 16, 2021)

Forgot to mention that the decal is a simple water slide with several clear costs on it. Still looking to do taydas UV printing, but haven't quite taken the time to sit down and make sure I have the files correctly set up for that


----------



## peccary (Nov 16, 2021)

Crash102 said:


> Forgot to mention that the decal is a simple water slide with several clear costs on it. Still looking to do taydas UV printing, but haven't quite taken the time to sit down and make sure I have the files correctly set up for that


If you are comfortable with waterslides you might want to look in to no-film waterslides. They look great and don't require a topcoat. Not quite a snazzy as UV print but they look great and don't require you to go to night school to learn how to submit a file to Tayda.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 16, 2021)

Crash102 said:


> Now that you say it, I remember there being  a mod for this one suggesting trim pots for a couple of the  resistors. As far as the  Jfets go, I just started trying out Different ones until i got the ones that I liked the best.
> 
> Tbh, I was really bleary eyed as I finished up at 3am, and have no idea if the  thing even sounds like the  Fairfield. I was just stoked it worked the first time I boxed it up. Will fool around with it today and see how close it sounds to the Fairfield.


I think biasing the JFET is key to achieve the sound of the OG, and to have a functional SAG control.
Trimpot works great for that, but you could measure your JFET (easy as they are socketed) and change the drain resistors (8K2 / 9K1) to the right value.


----------



## Crash102 (Nov 16, 2021)

peccary said:


> If you are comfortable with waterslides you might want to look in to no-film waterslides. They look great and don't require a topcoat. Not quite a snazzy as UV print but they look great and don't require you to go to night school to learn how to submit a file to Tayda.


I definitely have had my eye on doing no film. I'd have to replace my printer though. and its just not something I've done yet.  It's on the list.


----------



## Crash102 (Nov 16, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> I think biasing the JFET is key to achieve the sound of the OG, and to have a functional SAG control.
> Trimpot works great for that, but you could measure your JFET (easy as they are socketed) and change the drain resistors (8K2 / 9K1) to the right value.


Now that you say it, the SAG knob is barely functional. Can tell a difference between 0 and 10, but not much in between. Right now, its closer to a low distortion/fuzz pedal that an overdrive. Not that I mind, but not sure i can call it a barbershop clone. Still, I'm happy with the sound.


----------



## Haz (Mar 13, 2022)

Is there any plans to update or create a second revision of pcb with a switch?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 13, 2022)

Nice work!  The dude on the front almost looks like Walter White.


----------

